#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα για μελέτες Πυροπροστασίας

## stella_ts

Καλησπέρα σας! Είμαι νέα μηχανολόγος κ ενδιαφέρομαι να ανοίξω τεχνικό γραφείο, ωστόσο έχω μερικές απορίες! Μία απ αυτές είναι για να κάνω μία μελέτη πυροπροστασίας σ ένα κτήριο (γενικά) χρειάζομαι κάποια άδεια πιστοποίησης ή το καλύπτει το πτυχίο μου?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Ribopaido

Μπορείς κανονικά με το πτυχίο σου. Οι μηχανολόγοι και οι Ηλεκτρολογοι υπογράφουν τις μελέτες ενεργειακής πυροπροστασίας εξάλλου.. Κοιτάω απλά αν υπάρχει καποιο όριο λόγω Τ.Ε

----------


## milt

Στα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος μπορούν και οι υπόλοιποι μηχανικοί (τουλάχιστον οι πολιτικοί) νομίζω μέχρι το όριο των 200 ατόμων...

----------


## Ribopaido

Σωστά milt , ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.

----------

